# GRUB Bootloader neu konfigurieren



## Linux_newbie (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze erst seit ein paar Monaten Linux parallel zu Windows. Zu Beginn hat der GRUB auch gut funktioniert, da ich auch mein Windows booten konnte. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich ein Update gemacht in Kubuntu und jetzt taucht mein Windows in der Liste der Betriebssysteme nicht mehr auf. 
Wie kann ich das Windows wieder einbinden? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

versuchs mal mit dem Programm


```
/usr/sbin/update-grub
```

Gruß
Bratkartoffel


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juni 2008)

Hi.





Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuchs mal mit dem Programm
> 
> ...


Das wird wohl nichts bringen, da update-grub nicht nach anderen Betriebssystemen sucht.

Du mußt vielmehr die /boot/grub/menu.lst Datei bearbeiten und sicherstellen, das dort ein Eintrag für Windows drin ist, der folgendermassen aussieht:

```
title           Windows XPpro SP3
root            (hd0,0)
chainloader     +1
```
Die Angabe bei *root* mußt du natürlich für dein System anpassen, allerdings wird Windows bei den meisten wohl auf der ersten Partition auf der ersten Disk installiert sein.

Gruß


----------



## Linux_newbie (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Viele Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich hab leider so überhaupt keine Ahnung bisher von Linux, deswegen müsstest du mir noch kurz erklären, wie ich in diese Datei rein komm.
Bisher wollte ich sie einfach aufrufen, aber das ging nicht.

Lieben Gruß,
linux_newbie


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juni 2008)

Linux_newbie hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> Viele Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich hab leider so überhaupt keine Ahnung bisher von Linux, deswegen müsstest du mir noch kurz erklären, wie ich in diese Datei rein komm.


Gib auf der Kommandozeile ein:

```
sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
Gruß


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

auf dem Image ist auch ein gutes Tool drauf um Grub zu bearbeiten, installieren usw.
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/

Gruß Konstantin


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2008)

Unter Gnome würde man natürlich einen anderen Editor wie etwa nano nutzen.

Solltest du sonst noch Fragen zu Ubuntu/Kubuntu haben schau doch mal in den Wiki hier: ubuntuusers.de


----------

